# India Breaker Rating in Residential Breaker Panel



## foreverof (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Anyone know what is the India each breaker rating (Amps) in residential breaker panel.

Their voltage is 240V

For example in North American, most of the typical breakers is 15A rating. Thanks!

foreverof


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

foreverof said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone know what is the India each breaker rating (Amps) in residential breaker panel.
> 
> ...


10A for lighting and general use receptacles and 16A for larger items, 25(I think) and then 32A. Most houses there that I've been to have a 3 phase 240/415v service. Everyone has at least one water pump which is why 3 phase is so common.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

i would guess 10a and 16a


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_India..?_

:001_huh:
~CS~


----------

